
BaaS Selection for Fun and Profit - ikura
http://ikuramedia.com/?p=151
======
ikura
This is an exciting time to be a developer, the services that we have access
to & the tools we develop with are really state of the art and the only thing
limiting what we can do in an App is our imagination.

We'd love to hear which Backends others are using and why - especially if you
can shed some light on the weaknesses we've identified in the article.

